

Python doesn't need no steenkeeng conztantz - mudge
http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-list/2003-July/216656.html
I found this amusing:
"More seriously though, no, there's no equivalent for constants in Python, as the programmer is generally considered intelligent enough to leave a value he wants to stay constant alone."
======
mudge
I found this amusing: "More seriously though, no, there's no equivalent for
constants in Python, as the programmer is generally considered intelligent
enough to leave a value he wants to stay constant alone."

